# Alter Laptop



## Daniel B (19 Juni 2005)

Hi Leute 

Hab mir bei Ebay ein Laptop ersteigert , Typ Highscreen Model No. B750 Type No. 730 FCC ID: NYYB750. Das Laptop ist entgegen der Artikelbeschreibung sehr verratzt und angeblich erst 1 Jahr alt . 
Kann mir jemand genaueres darüber sagen ? Ausserdem wurde das Laptop als Sis Laptop verkauft . Aber SiS steht da nirgends drauf !
Wann ist das Gerät auf den Markt gekommen ? Kann man anhand von den
Artikelnummern Rückschlüsse auf das Alter ziehen ?

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Kurt (20 Juni 2005)

Frage bei VOBIS nach ob das Gerät noch geliefert wird....

kurt


----------



## Daniel B (20 Juni 2005)

HI , hab grad mit Vobis telefoniert , soll mal mit dem Teil vorbeikommen , die können das "abschätzen ".

Greetz Daniel


----------



## SPS Markus (20 Juni 2005)

Lade dir doch mal SiSoft Sandra herunter. Damit kannst du deinen Laptop mal checken. Cpu, Speicherausbau, Festplatte usw. usw.
http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/benchmarks/2005/januar/sisoft_sandra_deutsch/

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

hi , behalte das gerät ,soll geschenk für meinen schwiegervater sein , laufen
 tuts ganz gut .
hab mich mit verkäufer geeinigt ,hab noch etwas nachlass bekommen .
Also passt soweit .
Vobis meinte ich solle mal vorbeikommen ,die verkäufer könnten sowas abschätzen ,das war mir aber zu stressig !
Vielen dank für eure hilfe 

greetz 

daniel boone


----------

